# :: ECS Tuning :: Facelift Grille for your Pre-facelift C6 A6!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Is your '05-'08 A6 looking a bit long in the tooth? A touch of trimming is all it takes to install this '09+ facelift grille on your car.

This grille assembly comes directly from Audi. With gloss black paint, chrome trim, and no plate filler, it will give your A6 a clean and aggressive new look. And because it is a Genuine Audi part, you know it's made well.

A nip here, a tuck there, and you'll love your cars' new face.

Like new again.

Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (09+)
Audi C6 A6 (05-08 with slight modification)

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Still in stock! 

Jason


----------

